# Using peat to lower ph



## killycat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello everyone, I have a question about using peat in my tanks filtration. My current setup is a 125gal with (7) 3" reds, a eheim ecco 2236, a 2217 classic and emporer 400 for mechanical filtration. The ph from the tap water is normally right at a 7.6 in my area and my reds seem to be fine and happy with it. I just bought 3 liters of Eheim Torf pellets and was thinking about using the ecco cannister as a peat filter. Is it to much hassle to try and lower the ph through this process? Will the p's be more active in softer water or should I leave the ph where its at? Thanks!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

If its stable I say leave it. You dont want to get it fluctuating all the time that can be bad. If its not broke dont fix it thats what I say.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would leave the PH alone. 7.6 is not bad and the P's can adjust to it. It is better to have a steady PH than one that is inconsistant. If you want to use the peat for the tea color it gives to the water it will be fine. If you are using it just for PH, don't waste your time and $.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

i agree with the above advice, the problem with using peat is that it will make your ph flactuate because once you do a 20 % w/c from tap it will increase your ph a bit, it will most likely not do much damage to the p's but it will flactuate. peat also looses its ph redusing capabilities over time. you coluld possibly do another thing with peat and brew it by itself in a large container or trash bin but it's a lot of work to bucket it all to your tank, this way you know exactly what ph water your putting in your tank.


----------



## killycat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hmm ok thanks for the responses. It does seem like alot of extra work to balance out the water in a bucket after adding the peat before doing a water change not to mention the cost of the peat each month. Since the p's are happy, hungary and turning more red by the day, im not going to mess with whats working. Thanks!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It's never a mistake to put peat in the filters.
The tannins it adds to the water softens the water and gives it a nice "Tea-like" glow.

I _always_ have peat in my filters.


----------

